# opportunities for building surveyors, project managers ?



## amapoleon (Feb 8, 2008)

We are looking to relocate and Canada keeps cropping up. Can anyone tell me if there is a lot of work for building surveyors in Canada. Any links to places to look would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------

